# ARLINGTON, TX high school shooting



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*ARLINGTON, TX* – The 18-year-old high school student accused of injuring three other students in a shooting incident at Timberview High School earlier in October was released on bond the day following the shooting.
But while this case was widely reported as a “school shooting” – which invokes certain images of a gunman randomly targeting students – the case has become a bit more complex following video that captured the moments leading up to the shooting. On October 6th, authorities say that a physical altercation between two students at approximately 9:15 a.m. escalated into gunfire. During the shooting incident, four people were injured – two of them suffering gunshot wounds. Officials say that a 15-year-old student who was shot is in critical condition and a 25-year-old male teacher who responded to the classroom is in good condition. The other two injured were identified as a teenage girl who suffered minor abrasions and a pregnant woman who fell during the incident, which she didn’t require hospital treatment. Roughly four hours after the shooting incident, 18-year-old Timothy George Simpkins turned himself into authorities alongside his attorney. Simpkins was charged with three counts of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon, and authorities say that they’ve recovered a .45 caliber firearm during the course of the investigation. 
Following the arrest of Simpkins, the family of the suspect spoke to the media that were staged around their home, saying they were not condoning Simpkins bringing a firearm to school – but said that this incident was the culmination of severe bullying gone unchecked:


*“He was scared, he was afraid, there’s a video out on social media that shows he was being attacked. It wasn’t just one person that would attack him and bully him – taking his money – harassing him due to the fact that he had more things than maybe others.


It takes us all; it takes us all to stand together about this bullying. It could’ve been a situation where he took the other turn and decided to commit suicide. The decision he made taking the gun, we’re not justifying that. That was not right.
But he was trying to protect himself. We hope the police department does the investigation properly. There are going to be independent investigations done as well so that we can get to the bottom of what really happened.”





*

The video that was referenced in the family’s statement has been mostly scrubbed from social media. However, we at Law Enforcement Today have obtained a copy of the video depicting the fight that preceded the shooting incident.
In the video from the inside the Timberview High School classroom, an unidentified student is seen beating on who the family of the suspect say is Simpkins.
The unidentified student can be seen violently ramming Simpkins into a bookshelf in the classroom, tussling shortly with him, and then throwing him to the ground.
From there, the unidentified student begins to punch Simpkins several times, then hurling his body into a corner of the classroom where Simpkins attempts to cover his face while bending over as the unidentified student continues to throw uppercuts.
The video cuts off from that point, which reports indicate that the shooting occurred shortly thereafter.



https://www.lawenforcementtoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/Video-of-suspect-being-attacked-before-shooting-inside-of-Texas-high-school.mp4?_=1



There have been no official reports released yet on whether the student seen attacking Simpkins in the video was the 15-year-old critically injured during the shooting.
Simpkins was released on $75,000 bond on October 7th.
This is an ongoing investigation.
Please follow Law Enforcement Today as we continue to gather further insight into this developing investigation.


----------

